

Take 30 seconds to complete a fill-in-a-blank sentence to find your next job. - chrisharris
http://www.jobdreaming.com/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=HN

======
ewokhead
If a user enters a large number of characters in the "Enter A Password To Save
This Dream" input box the application throws an exception that is visible to
the end user. Please disable detailed errors in IIS and catch this exception,
and show a div populated with a friendly error message based on the length
validation failing. Assuming that it is a length validation that is failing
and not special characters in the password.

